# best way to carbonate gingerbeer



## bigcroc64 (25/1/13)

Ok i have a brew of spicy gingerbeer its been cooled to about 4 degrees c and i tried to force carbonatby turning the co2 to 300kpa and left for 24 hours i rocked it back and forth for 50 seconds .until the presure dropped back to 160 kpa ,then repeated the process a couple of times,I then turned the gas of after 2 hours then removed the head co2,then adjusted the co2 to 80kpa waited for 2 hours and it still came out like water.Can some one please tell me were ive gone wrong.
Cheers Rob


----------



## Airgead (25/1/13)

Ginger beer carbonates just the same as anything else. When you say like water... do you mean no fizz at all or no head? ginger beer won;t hold a head so it will pour like soda water.

I'm assuming that you mean no fizz at all in which case all i can suggest is that the gas isn't getting to the liquid. I'm thinking leak or blockage in your setup somewhere. Are you hearing gas bubbling into the keg when you have it at 300kpa? When you have it at high pressure is your gas in post under the liquid (keg lying on its side or being rocked) or are you just pressurizing the headspace?

Cheers
Dave

Edit - I'm even assuming that you are doing this in a keg....Not sure what would happen if you hooked up a fermenter to 300kpa but stranger things have been done.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

bigcroc64 said:


> Ok i have a brew of spicy gingerbeer its been cooled to about 4 degrees c and i tried to force carbonatby turning the co2 to 300kpa and left for 24 hours i rocked it back and forth for 50 seconds .until the presure dropped back to 160 kpa ,then repeated the process a couple of times,I then turned the gas of after 2 hours then removed the head co2,then adjusted the co2 to 80kpa waited for 2 hours and it still came out like water.Can some one please tell me were ive gone wrong.
> Cheers Rob


You might have a leaky keg seal. 

Force carbing a ginger beer works the same as any other beer. I did it last week.


----------



## kahlerisms (25/1/13)

I've never had much success in rushing carbing like that. Pouring pressure (70-90kpa for my system) for about 8 days and it's perfect though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

I use the ross method with great success. Note that step 6 should read "turn the gas off at the bottle" (not regulator)


----------



## Airgead (25/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I use the ross method with great success. Note that step 6 should read "turn the gas off at the bottle" (not regulator)


Yep.. . Ross method for me as well.


----------



## bigcroc64 (25/1/13)

Airgead said:


> Ginger beer carbonates just the same as anything else. When you say like water... do you mean no fizz at all or no head? ginger beer won;t hold a head so it will pour like soda water.
> 
> I'm assuming that you mean no fizz at all in which case all i can suggest is that the gas isn't getting to the liquid. I'm thinking leak or blockage in your setup somewhere. Are you hearing gas bubbling into the keg when you have it at 300kpa? When you have it at high pressure is your gas in post under the liquid (keg lying on its side or being rocked) or are you just pressurizing the headspace?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for all your reply i tried the Ross mETHOD yesterday , Oh and bugger me i just tried the tap again just now and i have bubbles so im guesing it will increase over the next few days and all is good ,and its tasting better and better.
Cheers For all your prompt replys.


----------



## mxd (25/1/13)

bigcroc64 said:


> Thanks guys for all your reply i tried the Ross mETHOD yesterday , Oh and bugger me i just tried the tap again just now and i have bubbles so im guesing it will increase over the next few days and all is good ,and its tasting better and better.
> Cheers For all your prompt replys.


I'll have to try mine again, I did a non alcho coppers, a force carb and it was flat, and almost syrupy. So I pumper some more c02 in and gave it a good shake, the next sample the same

I will try it tonight and maybe add more water and give it another force carb.


----------



## bigcroc64 (25/1/13)

kahlerisms Thanks i recon thats what ill do ,just have to drink bought beer for a while ,thats my problem when i make a brew ,now i have the bug i want to drink it now lol
Cheers Again for everyones help.


----------



## Spanky (13/6/13)

Hey guys, first time GB brewer here.

Is it safe to assume that carbonating GB in bottles is the same as for beer? Just a couple of drops in a 750ml bottle?

I took a reading yesterday for curiosity sake and it is down to 1012, and still bubbling so it still has time to go (been going 9 days now). Scarily, I had a taste to see how it was going and really liked the taste of it now, whereas if I did it with beer it would normally taste pretty ordinary.

I just used a standard Morgans GB kit, boiled 4 litres of water with crushed ginger in it, 1kg dex, 400g raw sugar, and 2 chillis.


----------



## bum (13/6/13)

Yep. Same same.


----------



## Spanky (13/6/13)

Thanks mate.


----------

